# Tea tree oil in lip balm?



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried tea tree oil in lip balm? It has healing properties, but I'm wondering if the fact that the undiluted oil is a bit harsh on the skin, or that odd "turpentine" smell, might make this a bad idea.

Comfrey might be an option, but the essential oil is so expensive. Wish I knew how to make my own since the stuff grows outside my door.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

tea tree lip balm is one of our better sellers. I have been geting my oils from bramble berry and glory bee. Both have web sites Bramble berry is cheaper on most oils


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

riverrat, what do you use for a recipe (how much tea tree essential oil)?
I make peppermint and winter green in small batches that use 5-7 drops of essential oil per batch, 7 tsp almond oil, 3tsp beeswax, 1 vitamin e capsule, and a touch of honey


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

our recipe we use is 1 oz beeswax 1.5 oz cocoa butter 1.5 oz shea butter 1 oz olive oil 1 to 2 drops of tea tree essentual oil


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

riverrat, about how many tubes does that recipe make?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Hobie said:


> riverrat, about how many tubes does that recipe make?


usually it lands on 29 plus or minus one


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I usually use a bit of tea tree oil as well in my lip balm. Mostly peppermint though. The peppermint + tea tree gives it a smell that isn't quite peppermint, just a little bit better and unique.


----------

